# Boot fit help? @wiredsport



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

I tried on the DC mutiny in size 9 usa. 
I did measure my feet and its 10 inches or 25.4 CM. 
I don't know what it's in mondo scale. 
I just ordered the scendent in size 9. I'm hoping this will work out for me. 
I hope the DC mutiny and the DC scendent fits are the same for between the 2

2by2handsofblue


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Whoa the mondo scale for me is 7.5.
Something has to be wrong with that.
I've tried on other brands of snowboard boots that were a 8.5 or 9 usa and my toes were curling.
I guess it's a rough estimate of size. 
I can't imagine going 7.5.
I guess my next boots I'll try to go 8.5

2by2handsofblue


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

iloveass said:


> Hey guys. So I decided to order some Thirtytwo Lashed to try on because I don't have a shop near me.
> 
> After reading Wiredsports posts, my feet measure out to be 264.5/265 mm length and 105 mm width after multiple measurements. This makes me a 8.5 from Mondo.
> Now I have 2 boots for comparison:
> ...


Hi,

I responded to you in the Mondo thread. 

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

2by2handsofblue said:


> Whoa the mondo scale for me is 7.5.
> Something has to be wrong with that.
> I've tried on other brands of snowboard boots that were a 8.5 or 9 usa and my toes were curling.
> I guess it's a rough estimate of size.
> ...


Hi 2B2,

Please measure your barefoot width as well. For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot. Please post up images of all of your measurements being taken. 

STOKED!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi 2B2,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I measured the width of my feet. It's about 10 in or 9.8 CM. 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

2by2handsofblue said:


> I measured the width of my feet. It's about 10 in or 9.8 CM.
> 
> 2by2handsofblue



Hi,

10 inches is 25.4 cm so that is going to be a mistake for width. If 9.8 cm is your correct width measurement that is an E width which requires a very specific wide boot. Please let us know your exact length and width measurements for each foot.

STOKED!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

The length of my feet is 10in or 25.4cm and the width of my feet is 3.8 in or 9.8 cm



Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

2by2handsofblue said:


> The length of my feet is 10in or 25.4cm and the width of my feet is 3.8 in or 9.8 cm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> 2by2handsofblue said:
> 
> 
> > The length of my feet is 10in or 25.4cm and the width of my feet is 3.8 in or 9.8 cm
> ...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

2by2handsofblue said:


> Wiredsport said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you.
> ...


----------

